# No pienso insistir. Que no venga a la ceremonia si no quiere



## tequiero2011

Hola!
me pregunto si el verbo "venga" en la oración abaja se exprese el modo imperativo?

"No pienso insistir. Que no* venga *a la ceremonia si no quiere"

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

No, no es un imperativo.


----------



## tequiero2011

flljob said:


> No, no es un imperativo.


hola flljo, si no es un imperativo, que significa el verbo?


----------



## St. Nick

Yes, it's a form of the third-person imperative: "Then let her/him not attend if ...."

_¡Que se diviertan!_ '(You) have a good time!'

Quien no esté de acuerdo, _que hable ahora_.  '..., (let him/her) speak now.'


----------



## tequiero2011

St. Nick said:


> Yes, it's a form of the third-person imperative: "Then let her/him not attend if ...."
> 
> _¡Que se diviertan!_ '(You) have a good time!'
> 
> Quien no esté de acuerdo, _que hable ahora_.  '..., (let him/her) speak now.'



thanks you so much Nick!


----------



## flljob

No es un imperativo, cuando menos en español. Hay una elipsis: ¡[espero, quiero, ojalá] que se diviertan! En inglés sí lo es; en español, no.

Además, son estructuras completamente diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## St. Nick

Desde los tiempos medievales, en esta estructura la partícula 'que' se ha expresado como forma de 'dejar que,' 'ordenar que,' o 'esperar que.'  Pero, sí, a veces es difícil a saber si es el modo desiderativo o el modo imperativo. Que sea el contexto el que nos guíe.

¡Que se diviertan! _Enjoy yourselves!_
¡Que no pierdas el dinero! _Don’t lose the money!_
¡Que lo intente y verá!  _Just let him try, and he’ll find out!_
Que diga lo que quiera, me da igual.  _Let him say whatever he likes, I don’t care._


----------



## Botitas36

¡Que se diviertan! sí se puede _traducir _como "Enjoy yourselves!", eso porque en el inglés cotidiano ya no solemos decir "May you enjoy yourselves!". Pero no es imperativo, es subjuntivo. 

Lo mismo se puede aplicar a las demás frases (Que no pierdas el dinero--may you not lose the money. Que lo intente-- may he try it. Que diga lo que quiera-- may he say whatever he wants.)  

Lo ha explicado bien flljob; hay una elipsis (espero que, ojalá que). En español desde luego no es imperativo, aunque concuerdo contigo, St. Nick, que se traduce mejor así al inglés.


----------



## St. Nick

Do you have even one credible source that supports the idea that the  elision in this construction is limited to _'esperar,'_ Botitas36?  

Neither _ "espero"_ nor _"ojalá"_ correspond with many of these constructions.  And  you're a little mixed up with regard to *"Pero no es imperativo, es  subjuntivo"*: the imperative employs the subjunctive. The imperative and  the subjunctive are not separate entities.

_'Enjoy yourself,'_ said  by any mother in either Spanish or English is a benevolent mandate that  expresses _'Have fun.'_ The same goes for _'Get well soon'_ and _'Get your  shit together.'_

If your boss yells out to you, _'¡Que no pierdas el  dinero!'_, he ain't saying, _'May you not lose the money!'_ And you sure as  hell better not lose it.

When your sister says, _'¡Que lo haga  Botitas!', _the statement is not conveying _'May Botitas do it!',_ but rather _ 'Have/Let Botitas do it! (He doesn't do a damn thing around here!)'
_
Here's just a handful of the sources that explain the Spanish construction:

_Oxford  Spanish Dictionary_. p. 1269, "[Used to form the 3rd person imperative,  gen translated by Que + SUBJ in Spanish] *a.* (in commands) *~ the show begin* que empiece el espectáculo".

_A Comprehensive Spanish Grammar_. Jacques de Bruyne. pgs 402–3.

_Oxford Spanish Grammar_. pgs 37–9.

_Manual De Gramática_. Dozier e Iguina. pg 179.

_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_. John Butt and Carmen Benjamin. pg 292–3.

The imperative can be expressed in several other ways that do not use the subjunctive, but, all the same, express the imperative mood.


----------



## inib

My understanding coincides with St. Nick's, but just in case I'm wrong, I have a couple of questions for those of you who do not consider that the sentence under discussion employs the imperative mood:
1) Could you give an example that does employ a third person imperative, so that I can see the difference?
OR
2)Do you consider that imperatives don't exist in the third person? If so, what about the first person singular?


----------



## WizardDani

Ambos *St. Nick *y *flljob* están en lo correcto. Técnicamente el imperativo sólo existe en la segunda personal tanto del singular como del plural. Para el resto de casos, se recurre al subjuntivo, pero no es imperativo. Es lo que se conoce como *formas propias del imperativo *(tú, vosotros), diferenciadas del resto con los que se debe utilizar el subjuntivo (yo, él/ella, nosotros, ellos, ustedes).

*¡Que se vaya a la cama!* no es imperativo, es subjuntivo que expresa mandato.
*¡Vete a la cama! *es imperativo.

Es cuestión de conjugación del verbo, no del concepto. Conceptualmente, tanto imperativo como subjuntivo con función de mandato expresan la misma idea. Gramaticalmente, no tienen nada que ver.

Siempre digo lo mismo, cualquier duda, a la RAE: www.rae.es


----------



## inib

WizardDani said:


> Ambos *St. Nick *y *flljob* están en lo correcto. Técnicamente el imperativo sólo existe en la segunda personal tanto del singular como del plural. Para el resto de casos, se recurre al subjuntivo, pero no es imperativo. Es lo que se conoce como *formas propias del imperativo *(tú, vosotros), diferenciadas del resto con los que se debe utilizar el subjuntivo (yo, él/ella, nosotros, ellos, ustedes).
> 
> *¡Que se vaya a la cama!* no es imperativo, es subjuntivo que expresa mandato.
> *¡Vete a la cama! *es imperativo.
> 
> Es cuestión de conjugación del verbo, no del concepto. Conceptualmente, tanto imperativo como subjuntivo con función de mandato expresan la misma idea. Gramaticalmente, no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Siempre digo lo mismo, cualquier duda, a la RAE: www.rae.es


Te he seguido el consejo, y esto es lo que dice la RAE sobre el _modo imperativo_:



> *~** imperativo.*
> *1. *m._ Gram._ El que manifiesta desinencias exclusivas para denotar mandato, exhortación, ruego o disuasión. En español, admite pronombres enclíticos. _Callad, cállate_


Por la palabra "exclusivas", parece que vas a tener razón. La conclusión entonces es que no existen imperativos ni de primera ni de tercera persona, ni tampoco negativos de segunda persona.
Al final, sólo era una cuestión de terminología, pero está bien aprender la correcta. Gracias.


----------



## St. Nick

¿Un enlace al diccionario? Bueno.

No estamos de acuerdo con WizardDani ni el Oxford ni yo:

Que diga quién es. _Tell him to say who he is._ [modo imperativo]
¡Niños, a dormir! [modo imperativo]
¡Te duermes en seguida o me voy a enfadar! _Your going to sleep immediately or I'm going to get angry!_ [modo imperativo]
No ingresar mascotas al edificio. [modo imperativo]


----------



## inib

¿Habrá que desechar el término "modo" y sustituirlo por "uso imperativo" y "conjugación imperativa"?
Si no están de acuerdo ni la RAE y el Oxford, ¿quién soy yo para opinar?


----------



## St. Nick

I doubt we're going to toss out the imperative mood and replace it with 1st-term Spanish conjugation.  I doubt as well that the DRAE is capable of summing up the imperative in a sentence or two.  When it comes to language, life just ain't all that easy.

And out of respect to Tequiero, we should concentrate on answering her question with regard to the imperative mood: "Me pregunto si el verbo "venga" en la oración abaja se exprese el modo imperativo?"


----------



## inib

I most certainly meant to respect Tequiero, and tried to answer his/her question to the best of my limited abilities, but it turns out that both the _foreros_ and the dictionaries/grammars lack in unanimity on the question. It's been said several times now, it's only a question of terminology. Originally, I would have considered your examples imperatives (now I'm full of doubts) , and we nearly all agree that they express an order/exhortation etc, but some object to using the label "imperative mood".
Tequiero, si lo que querías saber es que si *venga* expresa una orden o una exhortación, opino que la respuesta es que sí. Si querías saber si la construcción puede clasificarse como " modo imperativo", ya no tengo la más remota idea .
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adjunto la entrada correspondiente de la Gramática de Alarcos, por si es útil:



> *El imperativo*
> *210.* El contenido morfemático del imperativo, opuesto al de las demás formas verbales, se puede designar con el término de apelación. La particularidad de su significado, que se asocia solo con significantes diferenciados cuando el sujeto gramatical es de segunda persona, se corresponde con su peculiaridad fónica distinta a la del resto de significantes verbales de segunda persona. El significante de segunda persona (salvo el caso de _cantaste, comiste, viviste_) ostenta siempre una -s final (_cantas, cantáis, comías, vivirás_, etc.). En cambio, el imperativo presenta siempre terminaciones sin -s: con vocal (_canta, come, vive_) o la mera raíz verbal (_ten, pon, sal_) en combinación con singular; con -ad, -ed, -id para el plural (_cantad, comed, vivid_).
> Un segundo rasgo diferencial del imperativo respecto de las demás formas verbales consiste en añadir como enclíticos los referentes pronominales átonos (§ 85, 288 y sigs.), en lugar de situarlos proclíticos: _cómpralo, cuéntamelo, enviádsela, recibidlas, temednos_ (mientras se dice _lo compras, me lo cuentas, se la enviáis, las recibís, nos teméis_). Cuando se agrega al plural del imperativo el referente átono os, la -d final del verbo desaparece: _alegraos, proponeos, arrepentíos_; se exceptúa el imperativo del verbo ir:_ idos_.
> [...]
> 
> *211.* Las particularidades del imperativo inducen a segregarlo de la categoría de los modos, a pesar de la concomitancia que sus referencias de sentido presentan con ellos. Por ejemplo, cuando una oración con núcleo imperativo (siempre propio del estilo directo de la apelación) queda transpuesta dentro de otra en el estilo indirecto, los significantes del imperativo se sustituyen por los correspondientes del llamado modo subjuntivo: así, en lugar del enunciado _Le dice: ven_, podemos manifestar el mismo contenido con este otro enunciado: _Le dice que venga_, donde el imperativo ha sido desplazado por el subjuntivo _venga_ y donde a la vez desaparece el sentido de apelación.
> Es cierto que la apelación resulta a veces sugerida por otras formas verbales: _¡Vendrás a la fuerza!, ¡Levantemos el
> corazón!_ Pero en estos casos, la modalidad apelativa no se expresa por el verbo, sino simplemente por el contorno peculiar de la entonación, que representamos en la escritura con los signos //
> El imperativo tampoco distingue las diferencias morfemáticas de perspectiva temporal existentes en las otras formas verbales. Si los contenidos de los enunciados _Le dice que venga_ y _Le dijo que viniese_, que se oponen por su diferente referencia temporal (uno al presente, otro al pasado), se restituyesen al estilo directo mostrando la apelación, resultaría _Le dice: ven_ y _Le dijo: ven_, donde se observa que el imperativo es indiferente a la situación temporal divergente de ambas secuencias.
> 
> *212.* Aparte la obligatoria entonación apelativa (y, por tanto, el estilo directo), el imperativo está restringido por tres condiciones: debe tener sujeto gramatical de segunda persona (singular o plural); ha de situarse en perspectiva temporal de presente, y su oración tiene que ser afirmativa (nunca negativa). Cuando alguna de estas tres condiciones no se cumple} aunque persista la intención apelativa, aparecen formas verbales del llamado subjuntivo: _Cantemos, Salgan; No cantes, No comáis_. Por ello, se ha pensado que el imperativo no es más que una variante del subjuntivo en
> ciertos casos. Pero el imperativo comporta un valor enfático en la apelación, señalado por sus propios significantes y por el hecho ya mentado de llevar en enclisis los referentes pronominales. Precisamente este rasgo del imperativo se contagia a las formas de subjuntivo de primera y tercera personas, cuando manifiestan el valor apelativo en lugar de los suyos propios. Compárense las secuencias apelativas _Veámoslo, Sálvese el que pueda, Preséntenmelo en seguida, Hágase su voluntad_ (con el referente pronominal enclítico), y las puramente desiderativas: _Que todos lo veamos, Ojalá se salven todos, Acaso me lo presenten, Que se haga su santa voluntad_ (con referentes proclíticos).



Saludos


----------



## St. Nick

Unanimity already exists among successful publications on Spanish grammar.  Five sources accompanied by at least a dozen examples have been cited in this thread with regard to this particular issue.

Although the version of the Oxford that WordReference subscribes to is abridged, it does provide an eye opener for anyone who truly cares to look. We might suspect that the eighty editors that collaborate in compiling the Oxford have at least a modest command of the language.

*let*



 Used to form 1st pers pl imperative
 (in suggestions): ~'s go vamos, vámonos;
~'s dance! ¡vamos a bailar!;
don't ~'s o ~'s not argue no discutamos 
 
 (in requests, proposals, commands): if we were to sell it for, ~'s say, $500 si lo vendiéramos por, digamos, $500;
~'s be honest! ¡seamos honestos!;
~'s be quite clear about this que esto quede bien claro;
~ us pray (frml) oremos 
 
 

 Used to form 3rd pers imperative, gen translated by que + subj in Spanish
 (in commands): ~ that be a lesson to you que te sirva de lección;
never ~ it be said that … que no se diga que … 
 
 (expressing defiance, warning, threat): just ~ them try! ¡que se atrevan!


----------



## Lurrezko

Sin embargo, el texto de Alarcos es claro. Por otro lado, coincide con la RAE en su Esbozo del 73, ignoro si en la NGLE han cambiado de parecer. A ambos también se les supone un cierto criterio al respecto. En rigor, ese *venga* de la frase original no es un imperativo, sino un subjuntivo. Otra cosa es que tenga valor de deseo y aun de exhortación, algo en lo que concordamos todos.

Saludos


----------



## St. Nick

Evidently, Dozier, Iguina, Butt, Benjamin, de Bruyne, Pountain, and the eighty editors of the Oxford do not agree with Alarcos.


----------



## inib

St. Nick said:


> *let*
> 
> 
> 
> Used to form 1st pers pl imperative
> (in suggestions): ~'s go vamos, vámonos;
> ~'s dance! ¡vamos a bailar!;
> don't ~'s o ~'s not argue no discutamos
> 
> (in requests, proposals, commands): if we were to sell it for, ~'s say, $500 si lo vendiéramos por, digamos, $500;
> ~'s be honest! ¡seamos honestos!;
> ~'s be quite clear about this que esto quede bien claro;
> ~ us pray (frml) oremos
> 
> 
> 
> Used to form 3rd pers imperative, gen translated by que + subj in Spanish
> (in commands): ~ that be a lesson to you que te sirva de lección;
> never ~ it be said that … que no se diga que …
> 
> (expressing defiance, warning, threat): just ~ them try! ¡que se atrevan!


But you are talking about English!!! Based on that theory, I initially agreed with you. But I'm getting more and more convinced that the Spanish term "modo imperativo" should be reserved for verbal forms that are distinct from the subjunctive or the indicative.


----------



## St. Nick

inib said:


> But you are talking about English!!! Based on that theory, I initially agreed with you. But I'm getting more and more convinced that the Spanish term "modo imperativo" should be reserved for verbal forms that are distinct from the subjunctive or the indicative.


Do you mean, is the Oxford talking about English? The answer is that it is treating both English and Spanish.   Do you have access to the unabridged Oxford where the structure is described as the mandato indirecto?  Do you have access to the Oxford Spanish Grammar, which devotes three pages to the subject?  Do you not consider a mandate to be the imperative mood?  And why would you prefer that the imperative mood be reserved, that is, restricted, to one construction when reality tells you otherwise? Do you want to restrict the English imperative too? 

This thread deals with the imperative mood, not standard conjugation of the imperative.


----------



## inib

No idea, St Nick. I'm definitely out of my depths here.


----------



## St. Nick

The «imperativo retrospectivo», mentioned in the _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_ and by Moliner, is another interesting construction.  Its description is fairly straightforward: Presenta una condición que, de haberse cumplido, hubiera evitado una situación presente contraria a la deseada.

— Siento llegar tan tarde.
— Pues haber cogido un taxi.  [You should have taken a taxi.]

Until now the anomaly hasn’t been included along with the other examples I've placed in this thread because I’m truly not convinced of its validity.  This «imperativo retrospectivo» appears conditional to me.  In terms of imperatives, it pushes the envelope a little further than I’m prepared to accept.  It does, however, illustrate the contradictory state of affairs associated with the Spanish imperative.

And I am not alone in this skepticism.  Others, too, point to the disjuncture that exists between the reality of Spanish imperative and the descriptions traditionally provided to define it.

M. Victoria Escandell Vidal:

"Los actos ilocutivos indirectos constituyen un serio problema para la teoría, ya que debilitan uno de sus presupuestos fundamentales: la existencia de una relación constante entre forma gramatical y acto ilocutivo."  _Introducción a la pragmática_


Hang Ferrer Mora (València):

"Semánticamente, las oraciones exhortativas conforman un grupo relativamente bien delimitado frente a otros modos oracionales, ya que con ellas el hablante "actúa sobre el oyente (...) para conseguir de él actos u omisiones o para recriminarle" (González Calvo 1993: 61).

Aunque las oraciones exhortativas puedan parecer fácil de reconocer por sus rasgos morfológicos (presencia de un verbo en modo imperativo, o en su defecto, en subjuntivo) o morfosintácticos (ausencia de sujeto explícito), presentan ciertas dificultades particulares en el caso del español.
Mientras que una oración con una forma verbal en imperativo se relaciona con una ilocución dentro de la clase Exhortación (que va desde el mandato o ruego hasta la sugerencia), la relación forma-función-ilocución tampoco tiene un carácter unívoco ni biunívoco. Ello se debe a que los demás modos verbales, e incluso el infinitivo como forma no finita, pueden utilizarse bajo ciertas condiciones con los mismos valores ilocutivos propios del imperativo:

(9) [contexto: un padre a su hijo]:

¡Ahora mismo vienes y haces los deberes!

(10) ¡A hacer los deberes ahora mismo!

A tenor de los ejemplos introducidos, se puede deducir que las oraciones desiderativas carecen de unos rasgos diferenciadores propios, a excepción de la presencia del elemento léxico ojalá .... Por otra parte, ya hemos visto al tratar las oraciones exhortativas que la estructura que + subj. sirve como expresión de orden, ruego o mandato." _ Los modos oracionales en la gramática española_


----------



## flljob

La oración problema es una condicional.
Si no quiere venir, que no venga. 
Las condicionales están muy relacionadas con las oraciones causales. El uso del subjuntivo, en este caso, me parece que es una cuestión sintáctica.

Saludos


----------



## St. Nick

*"**Imperative Mood

Indirect Commands*

When a command is being given to one person, but meant to be carried out by another, _que_ + the present subjunctive third-person singular or plural is used.

_Que venga._ Let him come. Have him come. Tell him to come.
_Que lo haga Regina._ Let Regina do it. Have her do it. Tell her to do it.
_Que pague Elena._ Let Elena pay. Have her pay. Tell her to pay." (_Manual de gramática, Third Edition_)


"*The Imperative

17.6  Third-person imperatives*

Third-person imperative forms consisting of _que_ + a subjunctive are common.  They are usually translatable by some formula like 'let him/her/them ...', 'tell him/her/them to ...':

_Que nos cuente qué política económica querría que hiciéramos (El País, Sp.)_  Let him tell us what economic policy he’d like us to follow

_Que ella los bañara, los vistiera, oyera sus preguntas, los enseñara a rezar y a creer en algo (A. Mastretta, Mex.)_  Let her bathe them, clothe them, listen to their questions, teach them to pray and believe in something.

*17.7 Second-person imperatives preceded by que*

An imperative can be formed from a second-person subjunctive preceded by _que_.  This makes the order more emphatic or presents it as a reminder.

_¡Que tengas un buen fin de semana!_  Have a good weekend!

_¡Que no pierdas el dinero!_  Don’t lose the money!" (_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish, Fourth Edition_)

"*The imperative

Third-person imperatives*

These translate English forms like _let him . . . , tell him/her to . . . ,_ etc.  They consist of *que* plus the third-person present subjunctive:

*Que diga quién es.*  Tell him to say who he is.

*Que vuelvan más tarde.*  Have them come back later." (_Spanish Grammar, Oxford University Press, 1996_)


----------



## flljob

Según el Moliner, el imperativo es un modo que expresa mandato. No estamos hablando de pragmática.
Yo no le puedo ordenar a nadie que pase un día bonito. Cuando mucho se lo puedo desear: ¡qué tengas/ un bonito día!
En la oración problema no se está dando ninguna orden; es más, se está dejando que el tipo decida si quiere o no quiere ir. Si esto se expresa en inglés con un imperativo, es otra cosa.

En mis dos ejemplos, no hay ningún sentido de mandato, exhortación o ruego. Por lo tanto, ¿en dónde está el imperativo?

En inglés es un imperativo clarísimo, pero no en español: let him not attend. Let him es un imperativo, pero ¿not attend, qué es?
Saludos


----------



## flljob

He encontrado dos construcciones paralelas en las que el sujeto del condicionante es el mismo que el de la condicionada. En una se usa el imperativo; en la otra, el indicativo:
Si tienes frío, abrígate.
Si tienes frío, te abrigas.

La primera, en la que se usa el imperativo, tiene un sentido de presente. La segunda, de futuro.


----------



## SevenDays

De acuerdo con todos los ejemplos en este hilo, me parece que no está demás aclarar lo siguiente: una cosa es la *modalidad imperativa* y otra el *modo imperativo*.

"Modalidad" es el significado de una frase, y propiamente hablamos de la "modalidad imperativa" al referirnos a un _mandato_, un _ruego_ o a una _prohibición_, todo esto según la actitud del hablante. (Algunos prefieren el término "modalidad yusiva" en vez de "modalidad imperativa"). El "modo" es la expresión gramatical de la modalidad. La expresión gramatical puede ser mediante la flexión verbal en el modo imperativo, que se caracteriza por tener solamente un tiempo (presente) y una persona (la segunda de singular y plural), y que generalmente va con signos de exclamación: _¡__Ven!_ _¡__Venga!_ _¡__Vengan!_ Podemos suavizar el modo imperativo sin la exclamación (_Venga_) o con palabras suavizadoras (_por favor, venga_). 

Para los otros tiempos y personas, la modalidad imperativa de mandato, ruego, prohibición se expresa principalmente con el modo subjuntivo _(__¡__Que te *calles*!),_ pero también con el modo indicativo (_Me *haces* las tareas ahora mismo_). Como el modo imperativo no permite la negación, la prohibición va en subjuntivo _(__¡__No me *vengas* a ver!)_ y en infinitivo (_No *fumar*_). Podríamos decir que estos usos del  subjuntivo, indicativo e infinitivo tienen valor de imperativo, pero no son el imperativo morfológico. La modalidad imperativa/yusiva también la expresamos con el simple uso de los signos de exclamación, sin necesidad de un verbo: _¡__Socorro! __¡__Por favor! __¡Agua!_ 

El modo imperativo no puede estar subordinado (es un modo independiente), y por eso usamos el subjuntivo, que es lo ocurre en las construcciones con "que": _Que lo haga Regina_, pues se sobreentiende que el verbo subordinante está omitido; (*Digo)*_ que lo haga Regina_.

El modo imperativo y el modo subjuntivo tienen la misma morfología en la segunda persona. Para algunos, el imperativo no es más que "un apéndice del subjuntivo", como dice Roca Pons.  Sea como sea, la entonación, representada por escrito por los signos exclamativos, nos permite distinguir el uno del otro, pues los signos exclamativos son propios del modo imperativo: _Venga a verme_, modalidad imperativa expresada por el modo subjuntivo;  *¡*_Venga a verme*!*_ modalidad imperativa, modo imperativo.  

La comparación con el inglés no es del todo iluminativa, pues el inglés usa el _bare infinitive_, que es la misma forma básica para el indicativo (_you *come*_), el subjuntivo (_you *come*_) y el imperativo (_you *come*_). No los podemos distinguir morfológicamente, como lo hacemos en castellano (_vengo_, _venga_, _ven_). Por lo tanto, me parece que el inglés tiene más libertad para hablar de *imperative mood* como un término global, mientras que el castellano no tiene tanta flexibilidad, ya la diferencia entre el modo y la modalidad está más marcada por el simple hecho de que nuestros modos tienen sus propias morfologías.  

En fin, no confundamos el _modo imperativo_ (_conjugación verbal, 2a persona singular, plural_) con la _modalidad imperativa_ (expresada por el imperativo, subjuntivo, indicativo, infinitivo, signos de exclamación, entonación, etc.) de acuerdo con la actitud del hablante.

Ahora bien, en _No pienso insistir. Que no venga a la ceremonia si no quie_re no veo el modo imperativo, pues "venga" va con negación ("no venga"), y también porque, a mi entender, "que no venga" está subordinado a un verbo que perfectamente se puede agregar: _Digo que no venga_. Si hay una _modalidad imperativa_, lo determinará el hablante, que quizás así vea la oración.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Interesantísimo tu comentario. Cuando puse el ejemplo de si tienes frío, te abrigas. No usaba el indicativo como un imperativo (modalidad imperativa), sino como puramente descriptivo:
Si tienes frío, te abrigas. (Siempre que tienes frío, te abrigas)
Si no cumples tu trabajo, te preocupas.


----------

